# We Did It!!!



## BBnfamily (Mar 13, 2007)

Another forum to keep up with!!

We just ordered our new TT. It should be here the end of April.

We ordered the Havana color. I am excited about the basement space. We are trading in our Jayco 25e...so glad to get rid of that set up. NO more making beds!!! Yeahhhhhh.

Looking forward to meeting some of you soon.

BB


----------



## map guy (Jan 11, 2007)

Congrats! and welcome to the Zoo!

The animals are friendly and waiting for your questions and comments.

Map Guy


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

*CONGRATULATIONS and WELCOME TO THE

CULT
CLAN
CLUB

WELCOME TO YOUR NEW FAMILY!!!!*










Where are you from and what model did you get?


----------



## BBnfamily (Mar 13, 2007)

wolfwood said:


> *CONGRATULATIONS and WELCOME TO THE
> 
> CULT
> CLAN
> ...


I have to fill out the profile...
in answer to your question...South Jersey...just outside of Philadelphia. 
I found the outback at an RV show and met Tammy.

We have been looking at the 32bhds floor plans from other manufacturers, but I saw that basement space on the 31RQS and the kids loved the quad bunk house better than the bunk house on the bhds. I really wasn't into making a bed everynight either. I still like that floor plan, but hey if the kids like the coziness of the bunk house I am happy!


----------



## mobile_cottager (Mar 1, 2007)

Weclome, tell us about your self, where you from.


----------



## Scrib (Jun 28, 2005)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Congrats to another 31RQS owner! You're gonna love that trailer!

Enjoy.

Mark


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

*Welcome to Outbackers, BBnfamily2!*








And congratulations on the new 31RQS. What a great Outback!









Oh, and by the way... You really only have one forum to keep up with now!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

*&*









Great News!! I remember we met at the Edison Show. So glad to hear that you ordered an Outback







Hope you can join us at our NE Spring Rally in May. Spring Rally Wildwood


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Awsome floor plan for families, and the best interior decor too. Home run if you ask me


----------



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## BBnfamily (Mar 13, 2007)

Thanks

We are excited. Going camping in in March and April. Dh doesn't want to go until we get the new one. Too bad we are going.

RizFam we may try to make that rally. Got to check the schedule.

BB


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Congrats on the the new Outback....you are going to LOVE it.


----------



## BBnfamily (Mar 13, 2007)

PDX_Doug said:


> *Welcome to Outbackers, BBnfamily2!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't know...I am addicted to the forum thingy and have met lots of friends on another forum. I can't abandom them. None of whom have Outbacks...so I have two families now. I am wagon Master/"Masterette" of a Rally in Gettysburg. If anyone is interested Pm me, or whatever you call it here and I will give you info.

BTW not sure if any of the 75 rigs are Outbacks...but I will be......


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Hi BBnfamily2


















And Congrats on your new 31RQS! 

Glad you found us!
Enjoy and Happy Camping,
Dawn


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

Ah, another flagship to the family- Welcome aboard! You're gonna love that RQS- I still wake up in the morning and smile!!!


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Welcomed to the Forum.









There is a lot of great info on here and lots of great people here.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Welcome BBnfamily2 to the Outback Family
Congrats on ordering the 31RQS

Don


----------

